# Recommended books?



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok well, I figured if I buy stuff used I can do a SW tank. But before I buy anything I really wanna read up on books and such. I plan to do a reef in a 75/90 gallon if that helps much. I also decided to do hard corals. So I just wanna read up on my Reef and Saltwater Aquarium keeping. Thank you!

If you could please post links to these books on the web, that'd be great im not big on searching through books at the store.


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

The Conscientious Marine Aquarist by Robert Fenner is good but beware it's $40.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

ckeene9 said:


> The Conscientious Marine Aquarist by Robert Fenner is good.


Agreed. One of the best books, IMO, for beginners and advanced saltwater hobbiests alike.

Can find it for $30 on Amazon


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Is there any good Fish ID books that list min. aquarium size, size at full grown, reef compatible and such?


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

That book has that!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

ckeene9 said:


> That book has that!!!


Some, but for the species sections its mainly generalized and only discusses a limited amount of species. However, don't take that as meaning its not helpful. Its GREAT for learning about different groups of fish.

To get picture IDs of fish and a basic care sheet on them, Marine Fishes by Scott W. Michael is a good one, as well as his Marine Invertebrates.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks a bunch bout to order both those books!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> To get picture IDs of fish and a basic care sheet on them, Marine Fishes by Scott W. Michael is a good one, as well as his Marine Invertebrates.


i really like both of those books.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a couple of these books as well. Both are good reads and easy to understand.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?z=y&endeca=1&isbn=1890087521&itm=12

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?z=y&endeca=1&isbn=0470044241&itm=18
This one is a little cheaper but worth getting. Very easy to read and understand.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?z=y&endeca=1&isbn=1552978176&itm=38

Look in your local public library for some books as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Be sure to also check out your online resources. You already know that Fishforums is a great way to ask questions and get answers and advice, but for good reading on different groups of fish, WetWebMedia.com is great. It is run by Robert Fenner (wrote the Concientious Marine Aquarist) and other individuals who are very knowledgable in the saltwater hobby. The site includes many articles on saltwater and equipment, as well as freshwater, and a good FAQs section.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The Reef Aquarium, volume 3, by Julian Sprung and J. Charles DelBeek.

The first two volumes of this book are very nice, but volume 3 is a beginner's dream, as well as an expert's favorite. This book really gets into all the nuts and bolts stuff you ever wanted to know about creating any type of reef system. The first two volumes are about the general stuff and the critters and such, but volume 3 is the one you want for the very best how-to info you can buy. It's not even a general work in this regard, in that it actually covers specific products by brand name and makes comparisons between things at every turn. There are many books I could recommend for a beginner, and the one already mentioned is a beauty for the general stuff, but if you want to really find out what you need to know to make it easy to set up a good reef system from the start, then consider this book as well. It doesn't cover the fish and foods and diseases and such as much as most other books, instead devoting it's 600+ pages to the stuff most other books ignore.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> The Reef Aquarium, volume 3, by Julian Sprung and J. Charles DelBeek.
> 
> The first two volumes of this book are very nice, but volume 3 is a beginner's dream, as well as an expert's favorite. This book really gets into all the nuts and bolts stuff you ever wanted to know about creating any type of reef system. The first two volumes are about the general stuff and the critters and such, but volume 3 is the one you want for the very best how-to info you can buy. It's not even a general work in this regard, in that it actually covers specific products by brand name and makes comparisons between things at every turn. There are many books I could recommend for a beginner, and the one already mentioned is a beauty for the general stuff, but if you want to really find out what you need to know to make it easy to set up a good reef system from the start, then consider this book as well. It doesn't cover the fish and foods and diseases and such as much as most other books, instead devoting it's 600+ pages to the stuff most other books ignore.


I've been looking for this book in the library but not available. I'm just too cheap to buy that book ! LOL !! Once I find it to borrow and a chance to look at it, I will buy the book myself.


----------

